# New Camera Test



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got a new camera. It's the Canon EOS 450D.
I'm not that great with it yet, I've had it about a day. Most of these shots were on Macro and Portrait, even though my Tegu is not a person, lol.















I'm going to have to fiddle around with the manual settings. I'm also taking lessons.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 18, 2010)

They look great! Hey, where you been?


...Jefroka


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice shoots! And nice looking gu's also.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good pics indeed.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jan 19, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> They look great! Hey, where you been?
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



Thanks! And I sort of ran out of things to post about, but now that I got this new camera, I'm sort of going nuts with photographs. Expect more of me soon LOL. Or my GU's, I should say :lol:


----------

